

NetChoice Identifies the Worst Proposed Internet Laws in America - dnewcome
http://web2.sys-con.com/node/995738

======
knieveltech
The ads on the page make the site utterly unusable.

~~~
pg
<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

